# Alum Creek worth it?



## Shinji (Apr 7, 2013)

It's been awhile since I've had a Saturday off and I was wondering if hitting Alum Creek was worth it this weekend. With all this rain, i don't know how fishable the spillway or main lake is right now. If Alum isn't a good idea right now, I'd be up for ideas on where. Targeting saugeye right now.


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

If you can find water that is chocolate milk at alum I’d say go for it. I went to buckeye the other night. Parts were stained and other parts were straight mud. If you are willing to make that drive it has been a good lake if you can find the bite. Regardless of clarity you can always find fish but I’m sure you know it can be tough. Alum spillway could always be worth a shot too. It looks like it’s either open or the pipe is wide open. Always liked that place when there is a good flow. I think I’ll be getting out Saturday but not sure where yet. I’m itching for a good bite


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Water was up over the sidewalk last night. I didn't stop though.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

The alum spillway has been dead for a month. That said, the water is slowly warming up, 39 degrees right now. Lake is chocolate milk and the spillway on Sunday was not much better.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

gumbygold said:


> The alum spillway has been dead for a month. That said, the water is slowly warming up, 39 degrees right now. Lake is chocolate milk and the spillway on Sunday was not much better.


Dead for some


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Checked the spillway last noght around 11. Little flow and not much going on. Didn't stay to long though.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Lakes on fire right now. Vibe bite is non stop. Get out there and catch some.


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ronny said:


> Lakes on fire right now. Vibe bite is non stop. Get out there and catch some.


Nice! Any size to the eyes? If you don’t mind me asking are you finding them up in shallower or deeper water?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Ronny said:


> Lakes on fire right now. Vibe bite is non stop. Get out there and catch some.


Lake ain't gonna be on fire for long...blowed out now.


----------



## sumg3711 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ronny said:


> Lakes on fire right now. Vibe bite is non stop. Get out there and catch some.


Not alumcreek.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## sumg3711 (Oct 1, 2014)

sumg3711 said:


> Not alumcreek.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Fish two lakes today most of the day nothing. One was Alum Creek.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## sumg3711 (Oct 1, 2014)

sumg3711 said:


> Fish two lakes today most of the day nothing. One was Alum Creek.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Drop-shotting Buckeye Lake with minnows is the most productive right now.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Guess I must be dreaming. Ok stay home.


----------



## sumg3711 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ronny said:


> Guess I must be dreaming. Ok stay home.


Hey Ronnie do you have any pictures?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## sumg3711 (Oct 1, 2014)

sumg3711 said:


> Hey Ronnie do you have any pictures?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Ronny

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

sumg3711 said:


> Hey Ronnie do you have any pictures?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

sumg3711 said:


> Fish two lakes today most of the day nothing. One was Alum Creek.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


If you drug your boat between Alum and Buckeye in the same day, it's no wonder you didn't catch much. You spent more time loading/unloading and commuting than fishing.


----------



## sumg3711 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ronny said:


> If you drug your boat between Alum and Buckeye in the same day, it's no wonder you didn't catch much. You spent more time loading/unloading and commuting than fishing.


Who should I use the boat.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## sumg3711 (Oct 1, 2014)

sumg3711 said:


> Who should I use the boat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Who said I use a boat.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## sumg3711 (Oct 1, 2014)

sumg3711 said:


> Who said I use a boat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Maybe you should know what you talked about before you post things.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I fished Alum last night. The water in the lake is way up/flooded. They're holding water due to Scioto and and other watersheds flooded. I couldn't get bit, but it was nice to be out.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Shinji - The best advice is just go and fish - If you wait until people are catching them you are too late.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Be careful should you land musky... The musky police are out that way.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

KaGee said:


> Be careful should you land musky... The musky police are out that way.


Ahh c'mon now. That thread was locked for a reason.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, I fished Alum yesterday evening from 7-9:30. Caught one saugeye but she was a goodie. Didn't bother with the spillway due to low flow and not seeing any baitfish around . Pretty happy with the results given the conditions.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Shinji said:


> Well, I fished Alum yesterday evening from 7-9:30. Caught one saugeye but she was a goodie. Didn't bother with the spillway due to low flow and not seeing any baitfish around . Pretty happy with the results given the conditions.
> View attachment 256448


You didn't fillet that did you???...kidding.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

What you you catch that on shinji? If you don't mind me asking . Went over on Saturday eve. and of course it started raining when I pulled in the lot. Fished a clown husky jerk and pearl red eye shad to no avail. Stayed around an hour, only had on Carhart , no rain gear. It felt fishy though. good looking fish btw!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Congrats Shinji, good fish. Way to put in some time and pull out the W.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 7, 2013)

Workingman said:


> What you you catch that on shinji? If you don't mind me asking . Went over on Saturday eve. and of course it started raining when I pulled in the lot. Fished a clown husky jerk and pearl red eye shad to no avail. Stayed around an hour, only had on Carhart , no rain gear. It felt fishy though. good looking fish btw!


Caught that one on a glow perch big joshy. Had a lot of luck at Alum with that one.


----------

